# Do you shake a woman's hand (the poll)



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Maybe I should have made it a poll to start with?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

is this a poll?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Actually depends on what race or religion I am dealing with. In some countries what we do here is very insulting there. In general though, I do shake a womans hand...VERY CAREFULLY! Don't be Mr. Hulk Hand Crusher with the Ladies!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't get it, why wouldn't you? A client's a client, be they female or male. A handshake is about the least offensive greeting out there (unless I'm missing where you're going with this). I do agree w/ LNG - no need to prove your manliness by breaking her phalanges!

If she's wearing a burka or some religious sacrosanct garment, you're not gonna get close enough to her to offer your hand so that's a moot point...

Mac


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Hugs, Kisses and the occasional grope when the situation presents itself is sometimes acceptable...unless of course she is wearing the burka


----------



## CarterConstruct (Jul 31, 2008)

Being politically correct and culturally sensitive I'd recommend shaking hands with a woman. And don't give her some fragile, limp handshake like she's going to break. That will definitely send the wrong message(s). 
If she offers her hand-shake it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Handshake and an ass grab, works everytime, husband or wife!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

CarterConstruct said:


> Being politically correct and culturally sensitive I'd recommend shaking hands with a woman. And don't give her some fragile, limp handshake like she's going to break. That will definitely send the wrong message(s).
> If she offers her hand-shake it.



Oh!!!!!!! To HELLL with "PC"! 

Shake her hand because she HAS earned it!!!!!


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, absolutley!! Please dont crush my hand tho. I hate shaking a man's hand if it's softer than mine.

Jewish men never shake hands with a woman (I learned that once i came to NY.)

Greek men give you the hand shake and the air kiss on the cheek. I thought that was disrespectful at first until I saw men doing it..lol


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

i usually carry one of those prank buzzers/ shockers- it tends to be a good ice breaker, on the second meeting i show up with a rubber nose and glasses....


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

genecarp said:


> i usually carry one of those prank buzzers/ shockers- it tends to be a good ice breaker, on the second meeting i show up with a rubber nose and glasses....


I like NY contractors with a sense of humor. Not many of them around


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

dreamz said:


> I like NY contractors with a sense of humor. Not many of them around


yea, i finished taking myself to seriously about 10 years ago:clap:.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Never, I just leave the cash on the end table and leave...:clap:


----------



## CarterConstruct (Jul 31, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Oh!!!!!!! To HELLL with "PC"!
> 
> Shake her hand because she HAS earned it!!!!!


Malco, I was mocking LNG above. I personally think PC has pussified our nation.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

CarterConstruct said:


> Malco, I was mocking LNG above. I personally think PC has pussified our nation.



See that?????? She done "one-upped" me. 

And to think I _WAS_ on _HER_ side!!!!!


Damn Women!!!!!!
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CarterConstruct (Jul 31, 2008)

You crack me up Malco. 
So, who do you like:
Yankees or Mets? Or perhaps the Rays?


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

CarterConstruct said:


> You crack me up Malco.
> So, who do you like:
> Yankees or Mets? Or perhaps the Rays?


he'd better say Yankees:shutup:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Yup, I do it all the time. I never feel uncomfortable about it nor do I sense any strange vibes from the lady either.

I must admit, I've never tried the ass grab before. Must be Warner is Greek:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The winningest team in sports History. That is who!!!!!

Really......All things considered......Football is MY sport. Do not really care about Base-a-ball.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Guess I'm a fuddy-duddy; I just wasn't raised that way. I'm happy to shake if they offer, but very rarely initiate it. And I honestly don't think that has ever been a factor in whether I get the job.

Not to brag, but <brag> women like me. </brag>


----------



## ContractorQ (Mar 31, 2008)

The true form of etiquette is only when she offers you her hand.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ContractorQ said:


> The true form of etiquette is only when she offers you her hand.


Emily Post has spoken!!!! :laughing:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emily_Post


----------



## MindfulDesign (Sep 10, 2008)

Please, shake our hands! Don’t make us feel like we are aliens! 
And don’t give that half-dead hand either. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I introduce myself and offer my hand. Damn being politically correct and culturally sensitive. Do I offend you? Then I'd suggest you hire someone else because if my handshake offends you, my mouth is gonna' cause us all kinds of issues.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I shake hands as well,got over the uneasiness about 10 years ago,and I was a strong young man so I did do the light hand-shake thing.In the south here it is still a little out-of-place it seems at times ,but the tide is turning and it seems the respectful thing to do.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2008)

I like to grab women firmly by the shoulders and give them a good shake. That way I know they're paying attention.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's the secret:

As you grasp her hand to shake it, you turn your middle finger inward, grasp lightly, and stroke her palm with your finger. On average, for every 5 contracts lost to this, you get laid twice.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

bob_cntrctr said:


> Here's the secret:
> 
> As you grasp her hand to shake it, you turn your middle finger inward, grasp lightly, and stroke her palm with your finger. On average, for every 5 contracts lost to this, you get laid twice.


No, no no. Just be polite at the introduction and make sexual jokes around her. She'll let you know in no uncertain terms if she is interested or not. This way you get the job and a possible session in her bed too.


----------



## D.A.S.Anthony (Dec 3, 2008)

Cdat said:


> I introduce myself and offer my hand. Damn being politically correct and culturally sensitive. Do I offend you? Then I'd suggest you hire someone else because if my handshake offends you, my mouth is gonna' cause us all kinds of issues.


 
Agree! A client is a client and as a husband I would be offended if say my wife and I walked into a bank for a home loan and the male mortgage officer did not shake my wife's hand! Otherwise there is that uneasy pause and head nod to acknowledge them. Damn if that is not uncomfortable. :whistling

YANKEES! and NY Football GIANTS!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

This is America. Male or Female, a hand shake is as traditional as apple pie. It offers a personal greeting and trust.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

If you don't shake a woman's hand in TX, you get that unshook hand to your left temple in the form of a 'hook' for disrespecting her.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

buildpinnacle said:


> If you don't shake a woman's hand in TX, you get that unshook hand to your left temple in the form of a 'hook' for disrespecting her.


Send me one of those Women!!!! 

:thumbsup:I am NOT a Masochist, but I do LOVE a Woman that tells you how she REALLY feels!!!:thumbsup:

"No Honey....Not there...HERE!!!!. YES!!!! Ooooh YES!!!! Thats the spot. RIGHT there!!!! Pleeeease do not stop"


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

dreamz said:


> Yes, absolutley!! mine.
> 
> Jewish men never shake hands with a woman (I learned that once i came to NY.)
> 
> l


Not quite true. Orthodox Jewish men will not ever touch in any way, including handshakes, a woman who is not his wife. Non -orthodox (secular) Jewish men, like me, will not offer a handshake to an orthodox Jewish woman as that is considered an insult to her husband. Otherwise, I offer to shake with all customers, including "secular" Jewish women.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Stone Mountain said:


> Not quite true. Orthodox Jewish men will not ever touch in any way, including handshakes, a woman who is not his wife. Non -orthodox (secular) Jewish men, like me, will not offer a handshake to an orthodox Jewish woman as that is considered an insult to her husband. Otherwise, I offer to shake with all customers, including "secular" Jewish women.



:laughing:Vhat??? Not observing Shabbat. Turningk Goy are ve?:laughing:

One to another!!!

Shalom Shabbat!!!


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

*IF* the woman's face is *pretty/beautiful* *AND* the woman's hand is *CLEAN, THEN ... *you* kiss dat hand!!... j/k:thumbup:*


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

SelfContract said:


> *IF* the woman's face is *pretty/beautiful* *AND* the woman's hand is *CLEAN, THEN ... *you* kiss dat hand!!... j/k:thumbup:*


Effff THAT! If it looks that good........Imagine how it tastes!!!! Lick it!!!!


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Send me one of those Women!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:I am NOT a Masochist, but I do LOVE a Woman that tells you how she REALLY feels!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> "No Honey....Not there...HERE!!!!. YES!!!! Ooooh YES!!!! Thats the spot. RIGHT there!!!! Pleeeease do not stop"


As some of them can be quite large around here....we do feed our women well, you have to pay for the shipping.:w00t:


----------



## CambridgeAl (Nov 23, 2008)

I shake the guys hand then give the woman a hug and kiss on both cheeks


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Effff THAT! If it looks that good........Imagine how it tastes!!!! Lick it!!!!



Gosh........ Now that I am Inebriated, or at least half way there...........Do I_ NOW_ realize that, Man-O-Man can I be crude!!!!!


----------

